# Vibration Analysis



## gniedi (15 أبريل 2007)

اخواني واخواتي 

للاستفسار والتساؤلات عن مشاكل الاهتزازات لللالآت الدوارة
يسعدني تقديم خدماتي في هذا المجال
وكذلك تبادل المعلومات والافكار لنفس الموضوع
انا في انتظار مشاركاتكم ومقترحاتكم


مهندس: اسماعيل


----------



## صناعي1 (15 أبريل 2007)

مرحبا بك اخ اسماعيل و نفعنا الله بعلمك و بارك فيك.


----------



## فتوح (16 أبريل 2007)

الأخ المهندس إسماعيل 

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك

وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

والموضوع للتثبيت لبعض الوقت


----------



## yehyaali_sgc (21 أبريل 2007)

الرجاء منل تزويدنا بمعلومات كافية عن الاماكن التي يجب أخذ قيم الاهتزازات بها بالنسبة للعنفات الغازية
واذا كان لديك أية شروحات لجهاز قياس الاهتزازات الليزري وطرق معايرته واعداده


----------



## gniedi (21 أبريل 2007)

*تحليل الاهتزازات*

بالنسبة لموضوع قياس الاهتزاز بالليزر فهي تقنية حديثة وليست شائعة الاستعمال ، تحتاج الي سنتين أو أكثر لتحل محل القياس المتبع عن طريق المجسات ، وانا متأسف لانه لاتوجد لدي الكثير من المعلومات بشأن هذا الموضوع.
أما بخصوص موضوع القياس للعنفات الغازية فالرابط المرفق يوضح لك بعض المعلومات

http://www.bentlynevada.com/articles/articlepdf/1Q05_GasTurbineVibMonitoring.pdf

وشكرا علي مشاركتك


----------



## المهندس أنس (29 أبريل 2007)

أحسن الله إليك gniedi وبارك الله فيك...


----------



## gniedi (30 أبريل 2007)

نحن في الخدمة ، يمكنكم الاستفسار عن أي موضوع يخص الاهتزازات


----------



## ali_sgc (4 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن اقول لك انني بحاجة الى كتاب يشرح كيفية قياس الاهتزازات موضحاًبالصور اذا كان ذلك ممكن واشكرك ثانية


----------



## fenihocine (9 مايو 2007)

الرجاء تزويدي بمراجع تتحدث عن:
-rotating machinery vibrations analysis 

bearing and gear faults detection-


----------



## صناعة المعمار (25 مايو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

م. اسماعيل الله يكرمك وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك

اتمنى تواصلك


----------



## alimechanism (2 يونيو 2007)

:77: م. اسماعيل الله يكرمك


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------

